
Show HN: Stadia Maps: simple, affordable maps for every app - lukeqsee
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stadiamaps.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;stadiamaps.com</a><p>Maps shouldn&#x27;t be difficult or expensive.<p>We founded Stadia Maps to address these two core issues. Most online maps are expensive, and when you have the money, difficult to implement and integrate.<p>We&#x27;re starting out with base and static maps and routing. By starting simple, we can offer fair and transparent pricing. As we continue to expand our services (geocoding and satellite maps are on our short list), we will keep a straightforward pricing model.<p>We believe maps should serve the customer, not the map provider. Some mapping providers display maps with competitors to your business, reviews (that may be fraudulent), or their own logos alongside your data. We believe a well-designed base map is all you need to allow you data to shine. As we expand, we will continue to focus on putting your company and data first.<p>That&#x27;s just the beginning; we are working on several simple tools to help business owners and developers utilize maps in their web and mobile applications. Ultimately, we want to enable others to create fantastic mapping experiences.<p>How<p>- We strive to provide fairly priced and transparent plans.<p>- We provide beautiful themes for a variety of contexts.<p>- We never track* or sell user data.<p>- We never display reviews or potential competitors (“related” businesses) alongside your data.<p>- We never display ads on your map.<p>- We are working on JS libraries to make interactive map design suck less.<p>*Beyond the necessary details to implement rate limiting and similar technical measures to ensure everyone has a good experience
======
fiatjaf
I think you should post the link directly in the Show HN.

Also, the site is a little too gray-blueish, it looks somewhat unprofessional
because of that.

The service I like more is the static maps configured with query strings. I
didn't investigate to see how you control that and make people pay for it, but
it is something I sometimes wish exists.

~~~
stadiamaps
Hey fiatjaf, thanks for the suggestions!

> I think you should post the link directly in the Show HN.

We weren't sure the best way to do this—and it's too late to edit the post. :(

> Also, the site is a little too gray-blueish, it looks somewhat
> unprofessional because of that.

Thanks for the suggestion here; we probably should tweak the color scheme a
bit. If you change themes on the map, the whole color scheme actually
switches, so that's why it's heavily gray-blue skewed.

> The service I like more is the static maps configured with query strings. I
> didn't investigate to see how you control that and make people pay for it,
> but it is something I sometimes wish exists.
> [https://docs.stadiamaps.com/static/](https://docs.stadiamaps.com/static/)
> is more details of how to control it. For payment / usage tracking, we
> either use API keys or domain names, depending on the use case (if it's an
> app, website, etc.).

------
stadiamaps
We will be here all day to answer your questions or suggestions. Thanks, HN!

